# Chord charts for Beethoven symphonies?



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Does anyone here know where I could find such a thing. I'm looking for something like what is contained in "fake books". It has the music written out in a very simplified form where the main melody is written out and the harmonies are written above the staff. The fake books though that I have just contain small sections and not the entire symphony. All I really want is something that lists the entire chord progressions. 

Thx!


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

Try Liszt's piano transcriptions, where the chords are visible


----------

